# Late report Fishing with Jake Adams on the "Nothing Matters" 5/19-5/20



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a very quick report and hope to add pic's later. Met Jake and Matt at Daybreak Marina 6am the 19th :clap with the usual suspects and weproceeded to make some bait and kick some fishy Azz for the nexttwo days. We spanked the scamp grouper BIG, lost a few BIG fish the 1st day and only one the secondday. Jake showed us how to "chunk" for yellowfins..the only disappointing part of the trip..too many sharks! I fought 3 to boatside and we had double that number from the other guys..caught 6-8 blackfins..we fished them hard but with only limited luck. A dozen or so big A.J's and amaco jacks,porgeys, and a few endangered red snapper up to 12lbs :dohI caught a huge mingo on a diamond gig..and we used it for bait..and lost a huge fish:banghead:banghead..all in all a very good trip as far as our fish count..a great trip for the different ways we fished,the species range that we caught and the good friends I got to see and fish with once again..as as always Jake and Mattwere great :bowdown, they hada plan,the grear,bait all ready to go, they taught us all stuff we did not know and showed a ton of patience the 1st day when we all seemed to have forgotten how to hook or fight a large fish..:bangheadwe totaled 38 scamp grouper, 4 gags, 10-12 A.J'saround 20-30 lbs. We O'fored on yellowfin but if we had kept sharks we would have had to come in early and while we didn't keep any they were a HOOT..it was a blast to catch them on 30 wides...and teach you just how strong those yellowfins are! Jake thanks a ton... we had a fish sealing party the next night to vacuumseal all that fish that took 2 hours 4 rolls of vacuum bags and 2 bottles ofSailor Jerry's rum...if your looking for a fishing trip that is NOT a boat ride talk to Jake,but you might want to spend a little time in the gym 1st...next time I'll spend more!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice report...Those guys really know what they are doing


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There is NO DOUBT ! Jake Adams knows how to put you on the fish.:bowdown.Been there and done that with him..Not a better or nicer Boat captain on the Gulf Coast....The Adams clan is first class.

Jake will soon be a new father...:letsparty...How long til' that youngun will have a fishing pole in his hand???...not long I bet..

Here is a few pics of my last trip with Capt. Jake










Jim with a couple of huge fish....Speckled Hind and a Warsaw I think










Note the shoes....They were good luck!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Is that Tred Barta!?! just kiddin


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys, it was a good trip and I hope the crew enjoyed themselves as much as Capt Mcleod and I did. That was an excellent grade of scamp and a good bit of fillets.I justwish we could either found some yellowfiin willing to cooperate or could have seen at least a few of the monsters we hooked and could not get up, but that's fishing. Dan and company were a great crew and fished their tails off and I'm alreadylooking forward to next year with them. Here area few pics










One of the endagered federal waters snapper released unharmed










A handfull of the fish fixing to get cleaned










Group shot at the dock


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (5/27/2008)*Is that Tred Barta!?! just kiddin




Funny stuff right there!!!!!



Great looking catches by all!!!!!:bowdown:clap


----------

